# Everyone LOVES Babies :love



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

:love

Here are my first litter it went from 12 to 7.... :? but they are now 5 days old and starting to get some color AND i think i have 2 girls and the rest are boys.
These are out of Black Shorthair x Himi Satin Angora


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Congrats!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Such cute little bubs!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

New pics of the little ones. If you look really close you can see that 2 of the possible fox/tans have white tails with a white spot on their head the other 2 have full colored tails and no spots.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

correction*
2 selfs (possibly black)
1 Pied Self (possibly black)
1 Pied Fox/Tan (possibly black)
3 PEW/ Himi

Not too shabby i dont think


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry for the pic sizes I tried to download the resizer from this site and it said its not compatible with my version of windows.  
I dont know why they are suddenly so big i havent had this issue before. the only thing i can think is that since i uploaded them from my phone.

The pied black buck has some cute little booties you can kinda see

girls









some self boys









my pied black buck and black fox buck









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I was wondering where they were pied then you showed a belly shot :lol: So cute!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

:lol: Well he has a tiny head spot his tail is half color half pink

yeah he tried to be slick but hes still a cutie i wish i had room for all of them but unfortunately no.

some of the cuter babies i hope to find homes for.


----------

